# Serbian (BCS): svevažeći



## reka

Šta bi tačno bilo "svevažeći"? Najviše važan ili nešto što je važno svuda, uvijek...?

Daseinsanaliza, po Binsvangeru, sagledava u prvom redu pozitivne strane života, *ljubav kao svevažeću kategoriju*, tumačeći ličnu istoriju kao ‘razgovor’ Jastva pacijenta i Sveta obolelog.
 
Hvala!


----------



## Duya

nešto što je važno svuda, uvijek


----------



## slavic_one

Ja bih rekao nešto što važi (vrijedi) uvijek ili svagdje.

Da je uvijek/svagdje važna, bi po meni moglo biti "svevažna" ali nije neka najbolja riječ.


----------



## slavic_one

Ili se čak kaže za nešto što vrijedi tj. važi da je važno (valjda s dugim a)?? Nekako mi to nije najbolje riješenje, bar u hrvatskom.


----------



## Duya

Malo nam je Reka dala pogrešan šlagvort, a i ja sam odgovorio na brzinu... Svevažeći = svuda važeći = univerzalan.

_Važno_ i _važeće_ zapravo nisu sinonimi (a bogme nisu ni sinonimi sa _vrijedno_), koliko znam ni u srpskom ni u hrvatskom:

važno = important
važeće = valid, applicable, effective
vrijedno = valuable, worthy

Pa na primer:

_Ovo je važan dokument.
Ovo je važeći dokument.
Ovo je vrijedan dokument. 
_
Postoji delimično preklapanje značenja između _vrijedan _i _važan_, ali ne bih rekao da postoji ikakvo preklapanje sa _važeći_.


----------



## reka

Zanimljiva diskusija..."šlagvort"?? Šta je to?

Znači, rezultat: to jeste nešto što je "univerzalno" važno=important?


----------



## Duya

reka said:


> Zanimljiva diskusija..."šlagvort"?? Šta je to?



Dati šlagvort = dati povod za razgovor, dati uvod, ključnu reč (otprilike). Ti si prva rekla "svuda *važno*", i ja sam onda samo iskopirao tvoj tekst u odgovor. (v. "štihvort" (1))



reka said:


> Znači, rezultat: to jeste nešto što je "univerzalno" važno=important?



Ne, nego nešto što je univerzalno važeće = universally valid (or just "universal")


----------



## slavic_one

Duya said:


> Malo nam je Reka dala pogrešan šlagvort, a i ja sam odgovorio na brzinu... Svevažeći = svuda važeći = univerzalan.
> 
> _Važno_ i _važeće_ zapravo nisu sinonimi (a bogme nisu ni sinonimi sa _vrijedno_), koliko znam ni u srpskom ni u hrvatskom:
> 
> važno = important
> važeće = valid, applicable, effective
> vrijedno = valuable, worthy
> 
> Pa na primer:
> 
> _Ovo je važan dokument.
> Ovo je važeći dokument.
> Ovo je vrijedan dokument.
> _
> Postoji delimično preklapanje značenja između _vrijedan _i _važan_, ali ne bih rekao da postoji ikakvo preklapanje sa _važeći_.



Ja nisam ni uspoređivao ovdje uopće riječ vrijedno u znaćenju neke vrednote (duhovne ili materijalne, npr. "ova slika je vrijedna, naslikao ju je poznati slikar"), već da važi (što u hrvatskom čini mi se niti nije 100% književni, već je to "vrijediti", npr: "za danu funkciju, vrijedi slijedeće pravilo..."). Tako da to što sam ja rekao vrijedi!


----------



## slavic_one

$ eudict cro eng vrijediti
vrijediti => apply
vrijediti => be
vrijediti => count for
vrijediti => rate
vrijediti => to be valid
što vrijedi za jednoga, mora vrijediti i za drugog => sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander


----------



## slavic_one

Jednostavno kada nešto vrijedi, nije nužno vrijedno  Ne treba uspoređivati glagol *vrijediti* sa pridjevom *vrijedan*! Od glagola _*vrijediti*_ je pridjev *valjan*, što opet nije 100% jednoznačno s glagolom valjati (ne u smislu valjati neko bure, nećemo sada još i to uplitati ).


----------



## Duya

Ma pratim te ja, ali hajde malo manje razmišljaj naglas . Zbunjuješ nam Reku. 

Doduše, njoj veće zbunjivanje od tog nesretnog psihijatrijskog zbornika ne treba... Bojim se da ne bude morala na kraju da potraži pomoć od nekog od... tih...


----------



## slavic_one

Hahaha to se isto nadam da joj takva pomoć neće trebati, ali što se tiče moga razmišljanja, mislim da su to objašnjenja koja joj trebaju jer si ti dao malo nepotpune i time krive informacije


----------



## reka

Duya said:


> Ma pratim te ja, ali hajde malo manje razmišljaj naglas . Zbunjuješ nam Reku.
> 
> Doduše, njoj veće zbunjivanje od tog nesretnog psihijatrijskog zbornika ne treba... Bojim se da ne bude morala na kraju da potraži pomoć od nekog od... tih...



LOL!

Tako se smijem da se nadam da neču probudit susjede

To je reka posle završetka ovog prevoda:

www.skelliewag.org/post_images/crazy_blogger.jpg

A onda ču se morat oporaviti:

http://www.richardwebster.net/FreudCartoonScreen.jpg


----------

